# Open Book?



## Christian76 (16. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

ich beschäftige mich seit Neustem mit der J2ME Programmierung. Leider habe ich noch keine gute Literatur gefunden. Kennt ihr gute Dokumente im Netz die sich mit sowas beschäftigen?

Gruß
-Christian


----------



## The_S (17. Sep 2007)

Hi Christian,

ein OpenBook in J2ME kenne ich nicht, aber wenn du erstmal Java kannst, ist es nicht sonderlich schwer dich anhand von kleineren Tutorials (kostenlos) in J2ME einzuarbeiten.

lg


----------



## Ellie (17. Sep 2007)

Hallo Christian. Muss es im Netz sein? Hast du evtl. Zugang zu größeren öffentlichen Bücherhallen?


----------



## *Hendrik (17. Sep 2007)

Reicht die SUN Doku für den Anfang nicht aus? 

java.sun.com/javame/index.jsp
http://developers.sun.com/mobility/reference/codesamples/
http://developers.sun.com/mobility/allarticles/
http://developers.sun.com/mobility/learning/tutorial/index.html

Tools: www.j2mepolish.org/
OpenBook: sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=89629


----------



## Christian76 (17. Sep 2007)

Dank euch. Ja, wollte auch erstmal nur die neuen Klassen mit deren Eigendschaften kennen lernen. Ich denke für diese Zwecke reichen auch Tutorials oder gute Beispiele aus. Wenn ihr da Links kennt wäre das Klasse.

Gruß


----------



## The_S (17. Sep 2007)

Die Klassen mit ihren Methoden kann man doch alle in dem API nachschlagen. Dafür braucht es kein Buch, kein Tutorial und auch kein Beispielcode ???:L


----------



## Christian76 (18. Sep 2007)

Hi Hobbit,

ich freue mich jedesmal deine Antworten zu lesen... 

Aber da sag ich diesmal, nööööööö.
Will lieber was zu lesen... 

Dieses eine Game Tutorial ist super. Das steht ordentlich was drinnen.


----------

